# ksysguard: Logdatei wird nicht geschrieben



## vop (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Hat jemand von Euch schon mal mit der KDE Systemüberwachung erfolgreich Sensor-Logs eingesetzt, also Sensoren, die ihre Werte in Log-Dateien schreiben?

Bei meinem Versuch wurde die Logdatei niemals erzeugt, trotz Druck auf "Log-Aufzeichnung starten".

Fehlende Zugriffsberechtigungen schließe ich als Fehlerursache aus, da die Datei von mir im entsprechenden Benutzer-Verzeichnis angegeben wurde.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich vergessen haben könnte oder ausprobieren sollte?

vop


----------

